# Fujii 1100GKD tracked diesel in the UK



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was getting excited until I saw it's location :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Tracked Snow Blower by Fuhjii Gritter Snow Plough | eBay


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

The listing says he ships worldwide.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Holy Crap!
What a beast!
This doesn't have much shrouding, for the engine, etc......unlike Yanmar Ronin's Japanese machine.
Those tracks look pretty toasted........geezzzz, I wonder what getting those replaced would involve????
Yikes!

Wonder what something like this is doing in the UK?.......the UK is generally not big snow territory.

Interesting though.....


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

that looks like outright snow blowing fun !!


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Calling *Yanmar Ronin* and *dbert* for commentary!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm surprised no lights ?? It's not stated in the add but it sure looks like the engine was recently painted, maybe overhauled or new ??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

are you going to have a new addition to your signature K4aF, inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The reason I keep coming across this odd stuff is I'm looking for a broken down Zaugg. Not sure what I'll have to sell to be able to get it but I want one.
I sure wouldn't mind settling for that one though. :blush:


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> are you going to have a new addition to your signature K4aF, inquiring minds want to know



Ya, you going for it? The listing says Free international shipping, can't beat that


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

With a starting bid being over $5000 they could make money shipping it to K4.
This Fijii is only at $1250, but then...there is no free shipping.

I cant find it any more, but a couple years ago there was a guy in Colorado trying to sell Fujii snowblowers. I fear he just kept finding people were sticker shocked when it wasn't anywhere near what their Walmart expectations trained them to expect.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I wish you hadn't pointed out the shipping. Can't do it but that sure makes it tempting.

I did buy a car in Hawaii and have it shipped to Long Beach, CA once.
Went on vacation to pick it up and bring it home by way of some touristy sights over a two week stretch. Just a nightmare trying to find parking for it. That and when going up a twisty road from Sedona AZ to Vegas it didn't fit in just the one lane when making the 180 deg corners of a switch back.
I was a hit at the Petrified Forest. A family there was recording the different license plates they came across and they never expected to see Hawaii. I told them the trick to get there was to drive really, really fast the first 2,500 miles :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Holy mother of blessed blowers!! The thing looks like a Ditch Witch from ****!.... I don't even need it - but I want it! LOL Can't imagine trying to find parts for it even, but that thing looks like it cold spit out the space shuttle without a hiccup....


----------

